# How would I go about curing this thing?



## CalumetWoodworks (May 10, 2016)

Found this at our city's local compost site when I was dumping off some shrub clippings. It looked too cool to pass up. My problem is, I've never cured found wood before so I have no idea where to start on this thing.

Do I need to clean it?

How do I go about drying it?

Cutting suggestions?

Any idea what type of wood this is?

It weighs about 52lbs. I put my tape measure on for scale. It is opened to 12".

ANY information or tips would be VERY appreciated.


----------



## Wildthings (May 10, 2016)

I can see about 6 flying ducks mounted on that! Nice find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jim Beam (May 10, 2016)

I think there's a reason that was at the dump....

Cut out the fattest pieces that you can use, coat the cut ends with AnchorSeal.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

I would powerwash it but wouldn't let a sawbladd get anywhere near it. I agree with Barry that would make an awesome mount, especially for a beaver!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 10, 2016)

How do you spell Kama Sutra?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (May 11, 2016)

I'd agree with leaving it as is and throw it in the shade off the ground somewhere and check it in a year or so. At that point figure out what it looks like to you, post pics or just lean it against the shed for a conversation piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2016)

It is a root too.


----------

